# California PE Lic. Numbers??



## SacMe24 (May 30, 2018)

Hello,

Does anyone know how long it takes California to issue PE license numbers? I got my PASS result from NCEES last week and I submitted my application/references etc. before the board changed the rules last Dec. I was approved by BPELSG to sit for the exam and already submitted the 1-page form to notify them of a successful exam result.

Any info. will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## SacMe24 (May 30, 2018)

pjavery said:


> All I know is that they create license lists as those forms come in, and then grant licenses at the end of the month. So hopefully end of June for you?
> 
> I'm banking on 2 months for mine (based on the October threads; I'm submitting a full app on next Monday since a few of my references have to go through company mail); so I can't imagine yours will come later than June.


Thank you very much! I guess I'll keep checking every week (if not every day) starting next month...good luck to you with the submittal process!


----------



## leggo PE (May 30, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Thank you very much! I guess I'll keep checking every week (if not every day) starting next month...good luck to you with the submittal process!


Definitely keep checking every week! I think I got my license number after last April's cycle some time in the beginning of June.


----------



## SacMe24 (May 30, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Definitely keep checking every week! I think I got my license number after last April's cycle some time in the beginning of June.


Thank you !... I didn't think it would take that long but it is what it is... :bananalama:


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (May 31, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes California to issue PE license numbers? I got my PASS result from NCEES last week and I submitted my application/references etc. before the board changed the rules last Dec. I was approved by BPELSG to sit for the exam and already submitted the 1-page form to notify them of a successful exam result.
> 
> ...


Same. I applied to the board before exam de-couple rule came in force. Registered for the exam only after I got technical approval email from bpelsg. On passing the exam I sent the board notification form. Now waiting to get the license number/response from the board.


----------



## SacMe24 (May 31, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Same. I applied to the board before exam de-couple rule came in force. Registered for the exam only after I got technical approval email from bpelsg. On passing the exam I sent the board notification form. Now waiting to get the license number/response from the board.


I was told to check every week which I have been doing (daily actually )...the most recent BPELSG lic. update was yesterday so I think we're going to have to wait until sometime in June to get our license numbers... Congrats on passing the exam by the way !


----------



## punquette (Jun 5, 2018)

Congratulations to all who have passed! 

Out of sheer geekiness, I figured that the last California PE# that was issued (as of their late night update of June 4, 2018) is 88886. 

I also got technical approval by the BPELSG before I registered for the exams.   I sent the board my pass results from NCEES and I am waiting for my number also.

So if you really want to see if they are assigning numbers daily, here is your baseline number to check for June 5, 2018 on forward.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Jun 5, 2018)

punquette said:


> Congratulations to all who have passed!
> 
> Out of sheer geekiness, I figured that the last California PE# that was issued (as of their late night update of June 4, 2018) is 88886.
> 
> ...


I'm about to submit my application package. How long does the entire process take? I've heard 10 weeks or so. Seems slow but then again, waited 6 weeks for a scantron result....


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 5, 2018)

ME_VT said:


> I'm about to submit my application package. How long does the entire process take? I've heard 10 weeks or so. Seems slow but then again, waited 6 weeks for a scantron result....


I submitted mine mid November. Got approved on Jan 31st.


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 5, 2018)

punquette said:


> Congratulations to all who have passed!
> 
> Out of sheer geekiness, I figured that the last California PE# that was issued (as of their late night update of June 4, 2018) is 88886.
> 
> ...


I talked to a few of my coworkers who got license last year. They said usually take no more than a week to get their license numbers after they got passed results. It's been almost 3 weeks and no updates yet.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 5, 2018)

AyanHein said:


> I talked to a few of my coworkers who got license last year. They said usually take no more than a week to get their license numbers after they got passed results. It's been almost 3 weeks and no updates yet.


Yes... in fact I just checked the board's website and the last update was done yesterday...no new licenses yet for those of us who took the exam in April '18 and passed...


----------



## cjpete12 (Jun 5, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Yes... in fact I just checked the board's website and the last update was done yesterday...no new licenses yet for those of us who took the exam in April '18 and passed...


But they did manage to cash my check the 29th, I turned my application (full application) by hand on Friday the 25th, at 8am sharp. Probably dumping all those application packets out, cashing the checks and going "we'll get to reviewing them later"


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 5, 2018)

cjpete12 said:


> But they did manage to cash my check the 29th, I turned my application (full application) by hand on Friday the 25th, at 8am sharp. Probably dumping all those application packets out, cashing the checks and going "we'll get to reviewing them later"


If it's anything like it was two years ago, they are massively understaffed when it comes to the amount of people they have reviewing what is likely hundreds, if not thousands, of applications.

And yeah, how you described it was what it was like before the PE Exam was decoupled from the license application. I'm not sure I would expect it to change all that much.



AyanHein said:


> I talked to a few of my coworkers who got license last year. They said usually take no more than a week to get their license numbers after they got passed results. It's been almost 3 weeks and no updates yet.


Did your coworkers take it last April? I'd venture to guess that almost everyone who took it last April had already applied in the fall of 2016 to get their application approved. Thus, as soon as they passed the PE Exam, all they had to do was forward the BPELSG a form saying they passed, without having to submit a whole application after the fact.

The Board made an announcement some time after the application deadline for April 2017 that the PE Exam was now decoupled from the application process. I believe that's the difference here.


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Jun 6, 2018)

pjavery said:


> They do have the benefit though of now only having to review applications from folks who passed. Which should cut down the number they have to review by 30-40%.
> 
> I'd bet you're right though in that they're likely _still_ understaffed for the number of apps they'll receive.


Plus there must be an influx of applications right now, and again after October. Lucky me, my last reference is in a "property dispute" about 2 hours away and says he will be too busy to get my reference done any time soon.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 6, 2018)

Just checked bpelsg license look-up. Got my license number!!! Good luck to all waiting!


----------



## jackma (Jun 6, 2018)

@MechanicalApril17.  I found my license number on license loop-up this morning too. Do u know how we get our certificate and stamp?


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 6, 2018)

jackma said:


> @MechanicalApril17.  I found my license number on license loop-up this morning too. Do u know how we get our certificate and stamp?


No idea when. But they mail you the certificate to your home address. You have to buy your own stamp though (private vendors).


----------



## jackma (Jun 6, 2018)

Gotcha. Thank you @MechanicalApril17


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 6, 2018)

I got my license number this morning as well when i checked it!! Finally after 3 weeks of waiting!! Congrats to all who got their numbers as well!


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes me too !!!.. I got it.. congratulations... so NOW we can oficially call ourselves PEs right????


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 6, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Yes me too !!!.. I got it.. congratulations... so NOW we can oficially call ourselves PEs right????


Yup, we can!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 6, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Yes me too !!!.. I got it.. congratulations... so NOW we can oficially call ourselves PEs right????


Well done!


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 6, 2018)

@AyanHein @MechanicalApril17... my license shows an expiration date of Sept 30, 2018....I'm curious as to what yours shows?


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 6, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> @AyanHein @MechanicalApril17... my license shows an expiration date of Sept 30, 2018....I'm curious as to what yours shows?


Same. I emailed the evaluator to seek clarification. See this paragraph from PE act:

6795. Certificate renewal time periods Certificates of registration as a professional engineer, and certificates of authority, shall be valid for a period of two years from the assigned date of renewal. *Biennial renewals shall be staggered on a quarterly basis*. To renew an unexpired certificate, the certificate holder shall, on or before the date of expiration indicated on the renewal receipt, apply for renewal on a form prescribed by the board, and pay the renewal fee prescribed by this chapter.

The date Sept 30th must have some sort of quarterly significance.


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 6, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Same. I emailed the evaluator to seek clarification. See this paragraph from PE act:
> 
> 6795. Certificate renewal time periods Certificates of registration as a professional engineer, and certificates of authority, shall be valid for a period of two years from the assigned date of renewal. *Biennial renewals shall be staggered on a quarterly basis*. To renew an unexpired certificate, the certificate holder shall, on or before the date of expiration indicated on the renewal receipt, apply for renewal on a form prescribed by the board, and pay the renewal fee prescribed by this chapter.
> 
> The date Sept 30th must have some sort of quarterly significance.


I responded to this in another thread...California board does not charge additionally and separately for the initial term of licensure and you are set for renewal and the next quarterly date immediately following your initial license date.  Highly dependent upon when your initial license is issued.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 6, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Same. I emailed the evaluator to seek clarification. See this paragraph from PE act:
> 
> 6795. Certificate renewal time periods Certificates of registration as a professional engineer, and certificates of authority, shall be valid for a period of two years from the assigned date of renewal. *Biennial renewals shall be staggered on a quarterly basis*. To renew an unexpired certificate, the certificate holder shall, on or before the date of expiration indicated on the renewal receipt, apply for renewal on a form prescribed by the board, and pay the renewal fee prescribed by this chapter.
> 
> The date Sept 30th must have some sort of quarterly significance.


Thanks... so basically we fill out the renewal form, submit the necessary fee and that's it... I've been reading another thread here about having to take a reassessment ? I wonder if that even applies to us since we JUST got licensed....


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 6, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Thanks... so basically we fill out the renewal form, submit the necessary fee and that's it... I've been reading another thread here about having to take a reassessment ? I wonder if that even applies to us since we JUST got licensed....


I got a response from the board. They said we paid the fee to have them review and approve us for the exam. They give 90days free license. So after Sept 30th we've to pay for the license.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 6, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> I got a response from the board. They said we paid the fee to have them review and approve us for the exam. They give 90days free license. So after Sept 30th we've to pay for the license.


Ahh so this is our free license period.. then we need to pay for the actual license... I'm just glad we don't have to take yet another assessment haha... thanks for dropping some knowledge man !.. I appreciate it!  BTW... I ordered my embosser and stamp to-day !! Also changed my email signature and updated LinkedIn  as well...  :bananalama:


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 6, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Ahh so this is our free license period.. then we need to pay for the actual license... I'm just glad we don't have to take yet another assessment haha... thanks for dropping some knowledge man !.. I appreciate it!  BTW... I ordered my embosser and stamp to-day !! Also changed my email signature and updated LinkedIn  as well...  :bananalama:


On your stamp order. What did you enter in the license no field? Prefix M? or no M (for mechanical).


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 6, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> @AyanHein @MechanicalApril17... my license shows an expiration date of Sept 30, 2018....I'm curious as to what yours shows?


Mine is expiring on Sept 30th. I think everyone should have same date....

P.S. I just found out there is daily limitation on 'reactions' on EB.COM .....


----------



## punquette (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm still waiting for my number.  If you are also anxiously waiting, here's some information for you.

June 4, 2018 last PE# is 88886. 

June 5, 2018 last PE# is 89036

I will stop posting this when I get my number.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 6, 2018)

@AyanHein @SacMe24

Check your emails They have sent provisional proof of licensure. It explains why expiry date is Sept. .30


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 6, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> On your stamp order. What did you enter in the license no field? Prefix M? or no M (for mechanical).


I just enered the license number. When you put your order in through Engineer Seals it asks for the license number and discipline separately, so there is no need to enter the "M" since it will be redundant. Reading section 411 of BPELSG Rules this is what the seal should look like:




So where it says branch it'll show your discipline. Also, if you look at how BPELSG displays the info in the license look up section of their web site, "M" or "C" is just the license type, not the actual number which is strictly numerical, no alpha characters.

Anyway at least this is how I interpret the rules and I hope it helps.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 6, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> I just enered the license number. When you put your order in through Engineer Seals it asks for the license number and discipline separately, so there is no need to enter the "M" since it will be redundant. Reading section 411 of BPELSG Rules this is what the seal should look like:
> 
> View attachment 11597
> 
> ...


Scratch everything I said... I got an email from BPELSG saying that the "M" DOES have to be there... whew.... glad I caught that in time to make the correction.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 7, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Scratch everything I said... I got an email from BPELSG saying that the "M" DOES have to be there... whew.... glad I caught that in time to make the correction.


Thanks for the info. I'd love to have name and branch straight as shown in the pic you attached (not curved). Stamp vendors have curved name and branch in the template. Does anyone know of somebody that makes stamps as shown in the pic above? Also I do not want the word "registered" on there.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 7, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'd love to have name and branch straight as shown in the pic you attached (not curved). Stamp vendors have curved name and branch in the template. Does anyone know of somebody that makes stamps as shown in the pic above? Also I do not want the word "registered" on there.


I'm with you... I went with "Licensed"...


----------



## punquette (Jun 8, 2018)

punquette said:


> I'm still waiting for my number.  If you are also anxiously waiting, here's some information for you.
> 
> June 4, 2018 last PE# is 88886.
> 
> ...


June 8, 2018  last PE# is still 89036

I'm still waiting for my number. 

I'm wondering if there are others  who qualified for the exam before the decoupling and waiting for their number from the BPELSG.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 12, 2018)

Got my PE stamp today. It looks great. Smells of achievement


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 12, 2018)

punquette said:


> June 8, 2018  last PE# is still 89036
> 
> I'm still waiting for my number.
> 
> I'm wondering if there are others  who qualified for the exam before the decoupling and waiting for their number from the BPELSG.


If you've passed all the exams and have not received notification of licensure by now, you should be checking with your evaluator at the Board to see what is causing the delay.


----------



## cjpete12 (Jun 12, 2018)

CAPLS said:


> If you've passed all the exams and have not received notification of licensure by now, you should be checking with your evaluator at the Board to see what is causing the delay.


What about if you followed the new application rules where you don't submit your application until you find out you passed? I found out I passed, submitted my completed application the following day (May 25) and am still awaiting.

The website says do not contact them within 60 days.


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 12, 2018)

cjpete12 said:


> What about if you followed the new application rules where you don't submit your application until you find out you passed? I found out I passed, submitted my completed application the following day (May 25) and am still awaiting.
> 
> The website says do not contact them within 60 days.


Then its likely your application is currently in the review process.  If its within 60 days, just be patient.  If you haven't heard anything by the time you get to 60 days, by all means, contact the Board by using this info: http://www.bpelsg.ca.gov/about_us/contact.shtml


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 12, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Definitely keep checking every week! I think I got my license number after last April's cycle some time in the beginning of June.


Every week?  I've been checking for my New York number 4 or 5 times a day.  I tend to stop after 4:30pm since we are dealing with State workers (I should know because I work for a State agency myself).  Every now and then however, I check late at night (for example tonight, it's was nearly 10pm when I checked again), just in case some guy/gal was rushing out the side door 15 or 20 minutes early who forgot to kick-off a batch job (yep, you can say - some really old computers in some departments) and decides to remote in after dinner to avoid catching flack from his (or her) department head. 

I just hope I get it before the end of June, since that is the cut-off for getting on the stipend list.  Since I work for a State utility they give us a nice little 'extree' check in September for having our PE license.  That could really help with Holiday shopping this year - without having to sell back one of my weeks vacation.


----------



## punquette (Jun 13, 2018)

Thank you to CAPLS.  I e-mailed the Board and go this response:

“They are running the licenses today check the website next week”

I do get the feeling that they are really understaffed and they are patiently answering e-mails from anxious soon to be licensed engineers.

[SIZE=14.666666984558105px]Hopefully this helps those that are waiting!  [/SIZE]


----------



## CAPLS (Jun 13, 2018)

punquette said:


> Thank you to CAPLS.  I e-mailed the Board and go this response:
> 
> “They are running the licenses today check the website next week”
> 
> ...


Not really understaffed...more having to answer all the calls and emails the minute exam results hit the streets.  If the calls and emails didn't happen or were MUCH LESS, then they could spend more of their time on the licensing.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 13, 2018)

AyanHein said:


> I got my license number this morning as well when i checked it!! Finally after 3 weeks of waiting!! Congrats to all who got their numbers as well!


I am so jealous - n New York there is 'nothing' posted in the online lookup yet - for myself or others that were notified of passing three weeks ago.  I am really starting to wonder what is going on.


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 14, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I am so jealous - n New York there is 'nothing' posted in the online lookup yet - for myself or others that were notified of passing three weeks ago.  I am really starting to wonder what is going on.


Perhaps contact the board to see what's going on? I'd give them another week or so. Licensing take awhile since they have to go thru a lot of steps.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 14, 2018)

Anybody received their certificate yet?? Probably a bit soon for that but thought I'd ask.... I can't wait to frame it along with my pencil !


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 15, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Anybody received their certificate yet?? Probably a bit soon for that but thought I'd ask.... I can't wait to frame it along with my pencil !


Not yet. The temporary email certificate said it will take 6-8 weeks from then for us to receive the wall certificate. I don't think it will take that long as they always tend to give you the worst case scenario dates.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 15, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Not yet. The temporary email certificate said it will take 6-8 weeks from then for us to receive the wall certificate. I don't think it will take that long as they always tend to give you the worst case scenario dates.


Thank you !... I'm curious.... have you stamped anything yet? I haven't and honestly don't know when I will....


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 15, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Thank you !... I'm curious.... have you stamped anything yet? I haven't and honestly don't know when I will....


No I haven't stamped anything. I work at a power plant where we're not required to stamp anything for years.. and years... and years....


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 15, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> No I haven't stamped anything. I work at a power plant where we're not required to stamp anything for years.. and years... and years....


Same here... Federal employee .. I got it mostly for recognition, promotional potential, etc.....


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 19, 2018)

My application just arrived at BPELSG. So...hurry up and wait, I guess.


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 19, 2018)

squaretaper said:


> My application just arrived at BPELSG. So...hurry up and wait, I guess.


I think they say 6-8 weeks ?


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 19, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Thank you !... I'm curious.... have you stamped anything yet? I haven't and honestly don't know when I will....


I've had my license since last April's cycle and the only thing I've stamped are my codes.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 19, 2018)

AyanHein said:


> Perhaps contact the board to see what's going on? I'd give them another week or so. Licensing take awhile since they have to go thru a lot of steps.


Thanks Ayan,

It looks like they are starting to assign the numbers beginning last Friday - but somewhat of a 'trickle.'  I found that I was able to write a script that sequentially searched through the Web tool used for New York's license verification, and it shows the most recently assigned numbers and the dates that they the licenses (being a computer security person, I'm surprised they made it so easy to automate the lookup - no Web security image or bot avoidance identification).  So far I've only seen 87 licenses issued since the May 24th pass/fail announcement date - With the bulk of the numbers assigned last Friday, Saturday, and yesterday (none today).  Based on the estimates I've heard, on how many individuals took the test on 4/13/2018, along with the average passing percentages, I believe they have another 1200 to 1500 licenses to go.  I hope they start picking up the pace soon.

One anomaly I noticed however,  is that the first license issued after the scores announcement (the next day 'in fact'), happened to have the same last name as our Governor.  Strange coincidence, huh.

I really do appreciate everyone here being so supportive.  If you are ever in New York and in need of a tour guide, just let me know a couple of days ahead of the trip.

David (the frustrated NY-Computer-Engineer)


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 19, 2018)

AyanHein said:


> Perhaps contact the board to see what's going on? I'd give them another week or so. Licensing take awhile since they have to go thru a lot of steps.


I meant to ask Ayan, are you affiliated with the PE board in your State?


----------



## new_at_this (Jun 19, 2018)

I am working on putting together my PE application package to be submitted to CA board. CA has a two page engagement form. From the people who went through the exercise, can anyone share their experience how they wrote their qualifying experience? Looking forward to your help.


----------



## AyanHein (Jun 20, 2018)

NY-Computer-Engineer said:


> I meant to ask Ayan, are you affiliated with the PE board in your State?


No i'm not. My answers are based on my knowledge and fellow engineers words here.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 21, 2018)

AyanHein said:


> No i'm not. My answers are based on my knowledge and fellow engineers words here.


OK but I do appreciate your helpful suggestions.

They seem to be picking things up now - today they licensed 29, with many of those issued after the normal working hours for a New York State agency.  I can only assume they are getting a lot a complaints and some agency executive authorized the use of overtime.


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 22, 2018)

Got my pocket ID card in mail yesterday. Not sure if I'll keep it on me though..


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 25, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Got my pocket ID card in mail yesterday. Not sure if I'll keep it on me though..


Me too... I already had it laminated and I am carrying it with me...also got my wall certificate on Saturday and already took it to Michael's to have it framed along with my pencil !


----------



## MechanicalApril17 (Jun 25, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Me too... I already had it laminated and I am carrying it with me...also got my wall certificate on Saturday and already took it to Michael's to have it framed along with my pencil !


Sweet. I haven't got the wall cert yet. Did it come together with the pocket id?


----------



## cjpete12 (Jun 25, 2018)

Friday I got an email saying my application is complete and now going to technical review by the engineering registrar. Anyone have an approximate time frame from this point to notification?


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 25, 2018)

MechanicalApril17 said:


> Sweet. I haven't got the wall cert yet. Did it come together with the pocket id?


No... they came in separate about 1 week apart....


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 25, 2018)

cjpete12 said:


> Friday I got an email saying my application is complete and now going to technical review by the engineering registrar. Anyone have an approximate time frame from this point to notification?


From what I remember it'll be another 4 weeks...they're about 1/2 way there....


----------



## SacMe24 (Jun 28, 2018)

pjavery said:


> Check the license lookup. I got that email on 6/20 and apparently was issued my license number yesterday (6/27).
> 
> #Holler. Time to order stamps and update credentials and shit.


Congrats @pjavery...you've officially joined the cool-kids club  ... the 4 of us need together again once we all get our licenses...I have another friend who just got his Civil license as well who may be joining us...

@squaretaper...have you received yours yet?


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE (Jun 28, 2018)

SacMe24 said:


> Congrats @pjavery...you've officially joined the cool-kids club  ... the 4 of us need together again once we all get our licenses...I have another friend who just got his Civil license as well who may be joining us...
> 
> @squaretaper...have you received yours yet?


Not yet! Buuuut, they cashed my check, so that's something. I think I'm 2 weeks behind @pjavery, so just need to hurry up and wait!


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 29, 2018)

Wow, it seems like CA is almost as slow as NY on issuing the license numbers.

I know I may appear like the super geek by posting this, however below is the progression of licenses issued in NY since the day after the NCEES results were posted

(Accurate up to the minute that I posted this reply).  This is pitiful considering I expect  about 650 to 700 licenses to be issued from the April test (about 450 to go).


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 29, 2018)

^ perhaps the folks at the NY licensing board are too busy spamming EB.com? :dunno:


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 29, 2018)

Did someone mention spam?


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 30, 2018)

pjavery said:


> @NY-Computer-Engineer you can’t compare NY and CA since CA is now decoupled. I only “just” got my license but I didn’t even send in my application until after results were released. (I’m actually surprised at how fast the turn around was. Less than a month for me).


Ok, keep rubbing it in - I can take it.


----------



## NY-Computer-Engineer (Jun 30, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ perhaps the folks at the NY licensing board are too busy spamming EB.com? :dunno:


Gee, I hope they are looking her - maybe some level of guilt will result.

Actually, when you look at the next level of detail it's much worse than the bar graph shows since the 'comity' licenses are about half of those that have been issued since the April test date.

I am still trying to decide about the one New York license issued the very next day after the results were released (5/25/2018). By pure coincidence, I assume, that person has the same last name as one of our NYS elected Officials.


----------

